# Walking in with foots?



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, I used to have all bigfoots and I loved the spread but got the itch to switch to ffds a few years ago and now we made the decision to switch back to the foots. Anyways my question is for thoes who run a bigfoot spread or simmilar, how are you guys getting your deeks in and out of the field for thoes few walk in hunts every year. I dont use a wheeler in the fall and I am just asking the question as I would think someone has a good system short hand carrying 6 deeks per trip. Also, please dont say "switch back to averys" ... whats done is done !  Thanks in advance.

Adam


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Once we get snow on the ground,I have found an old truck bed liner to be a great tool in transporting a bunch of Foots out.It could also be used before there is snow as well.Can easily be manually pulled in by one person or towed with a four wheeler after rigging up a tow system.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I bought 2 6 slot Bigfoot bags with shoulder straps. Haven't used them yet, but I hope it works. Not sure if I can post where I purchased them. Most of the bags sold are not big enough, these were custom made. Downfall is there isn't a tp on the bags. I still need to get head bags to protect the flocking


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

depending on how many guys are hunting with you...you can get some long 2x4 and slide some decoys on it and put it on your and another guys shoulder..4 guys can get a couple dozen in the field in one trip along with blinds and other equipment....


----------



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

Electrical conduit poles. 1/2 or 3/4 inch. Heavy enough and lightweight. Will need two guys of course. I've also seen others use the deer carts with the decoys strapped on them.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

+ 1 for deer carts but even better is a otter sled, or as stated above some peice of wood through the feet. broom handles or w/e


----------



## woody41 (Jan 22, 2009)

that's why I have ghg's in bags. The farmers around here won't let anyone drive in there fields. You have to carry everything in. We use a deer cart. I like the idea of the 3/4 pvc. that should work good.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

gonehunting said:


> Electrical conduit poles. 1/2 or 3/4 inch. Heavy enough and lightweight. Will need two guys of course. I've also seen others use the deer carts with the decoys strapped on them.


 X2......worked perfectly. If you stagger the bodies you can get 14 on one 10 ft. pole......and it's almost hands free......set it on your shoulder.............


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This reminds me of an old but hilarious thread.



smalls said:


> #1Waterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said, I haul 10- decoys at a time, 5 on each arm, just cause I can!!! 8)
> ...


 :lol:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?p=60564


----------



## Kaplan (Jan 3, 2006)

Try stuffing your laydown blind and drag it to your spot. A useful technique for the first trip.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I use a 4 wheeler and a otter sled just like in the spring season. And if I cant use that I find another location to hunt or just grab to Zink Sachels full of Real Geese and Carry them into the field. But I would more then likely just use the wheeler and sled.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

A friend purchased some rigid conduit approx 10' long or so and I'd imagine it can hold 8 or 9 foots on each pole. Take a look at the picture, my friend even drilled through the conduit to put on racks so they can be stored easier in the trailer. In those situations where you have to carry them out, it is really nice. We had to drill a couple of sheetrock screws through the feet into the decoy so that that wouldn't fall off during transport.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I have some big seed bags, you can fit 2.5doz foots in it and one guy can easily drag it out. You can have one if you want.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the offer Jamey. I actually have a couple grain bags packed away that I have never used. So you can really fit 2.5 dozen in 1 bag? Also, 1 guy can really pull it? Is it a very tough drag for one guy or pretty easy? Thanks

Adam


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Just switch to DSD's. That way you only have to bring 3 decoys into the field and get your limit. Much lighter and easier to carry. J/K not trying to start a decoy fight, just bored. Seriously, I use either my blinds to carry them in or 10 ft conduit. Kids work great also.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Go to Mills Fleet Farm and get a couple cheep green toboggans and reinforce them under the sides with pvc. Once you do that, drill holes in them and you can run straps over the decoys and they'll slide over anything. I hunt geese by myself quite a bit and works every time. Plus you can put your gun and shells in the bottom of the sled. Bring 2 so you can haul out the birds you get, that is you have someone with you.

H2OfowlND


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Walking in with fullbodies is a lot of work; I don't think there is any way around that. I've tried using the pipe and it works okay but if you want to get more than a dozen or two in it gets to be an awful lot of work, especially when you have to haul blinds, etc. too. I think shells are the way to go for walk-in hunts, simply put.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

I just started jumping canada geese, it's so much easier and you don't need any dekes.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The conduit is what we use. We can get about 10 per pole. So two guys can haul out about 20 at a time.

On the first trip we load up the lay out blinds and drag them to the spot. Then go back and grab the conduit and go.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

The bags I got are about 8 feet tall tie shut and have straps all over them and drag suprisingly easy, I have 5 dozen of those sportsplast full body colapisbles that fit in a floater bag for those nice wet hunts, and recently purchased a new wheeler that was a wet dream for this sloppy spring.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

You will be suprised how fast you will wear holes in your blinds by dragging them .If the blinds are filled with gear they will wear even faster.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

we just load eachother up with bigfoots stuffed in pothole bags you dont need 6 slots or anything there bigfoots they can take it. Just load up a pothole bag give one to each guy boom you got about a dozen to 3 dozen in one trip depending on how many guys you can usaully fit 8 in a big if you do it right.


----------

